# 89 pro17 update and upgrades



## Cody87 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hey guys this is my first Bass tracker. She needed a little work. The boat has come a long way 

The floors were in bad shape. But i got her for a good price. I started with removing the wood floor and front deck. 

I replaced the foam under the floor. I got 2 sheets of 1/8 aluminum diamond plate from my local steel and metal liquidator. And a new jig saw from HFT and got started. 



After hours with a grinder and a brush cup i was ready for primer and paint. Then i ran a new wiring harness. 

I still have a long way to go. But i am having a great time. Me and my wife can not wait to get her on the river. thanks for looking.


----------



## Cody87 (Aug 27, 2016)

Painted the console and started to get her back together.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Aug 27, 2016)

Looks awesome, what paint did you use?


----------



## Cody87 (Aug 27, 2016)

Majic Paints khaki camouflage paint. Alkyd enamel based paint. Over aluminum primer from HD


----------



## Cody87 (Aug 29, 2016)

Well got a 65hp merc. I think its a late 70's. 
Both outboards have a broken skeg. The 35hp merc that came with my boat has a bent prop shaft. I got this 65hp for the lower unit. But i am thinking about swapping the whole outboard.I think i can add tilt trim on the 65hp cheaper than i can for the 35hp. I plan to make a homemade skeg guard. Got all the decals off the boat. almost ready to brush cup the hull. Thinking about bottom paint after i roll on the Kahki just not sure.


----------



## TNtroller (Aug 30, 2016)

Looking good, enjoy when you get it done,


----------



## murphy67 (Aug 30, 2016)

Looks awesome!! =D> Nice work!


----------



## stomper (Sep 1, 2016)

Looks great. Thats going to be a sweet boat. I love diamond plate. Just out of curiosity how much did you pay for a sheet of it. Are those 4x8 or 5x10 sheets.


----------



## Abraham (Sep 1, 2016)

Looking real good. Love how the floor turned out. Hope you have some luck on one or both of the engines. If not, I'd buy the hull from ya


----------



## Cody87 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks guys it means a lot. Yes the floors did turn out great. They are 4x8 sheets and i got them new for 60 each. I wish i had more time to work on her. But i have to pay the bills. I hope to get some work done soon.


----------



## stomper (Sep 3, 2016)

wow $60. I beleive they are 3 times that around here.


----------



## hsdtech (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey what kind of foam did you install in the boat? And did you rivet the floor and decks? Great work by the way.


----------



## Cody87 (Sep 4, 2016)

I used the 2in thick blue foam sheets from Lowe's. And my decks are screwed down.


----------



## bassin1986 (Sep 19, 2016)

Cody87 said:


> I used the 2in thick blue foam sheets from Lowe's. And my decks are screwed down.


What kind of screws did you use?


----------



## kofkorn (Sep 20, 2016)

Looks Good! I love mine, great little boat that can go almost anywhere. I've upgraded mine to a 60hp Johnson, and I'm getting about 36 mph on the GPS. That 65 should push you right along! 

Good luck!


----------



## Cody87 (Sep 30, 2016)

I used 3/4 ss self drilling screws.


----------



## Cody87 (Dec 14, 2016)

After weeks of wire wheels aluminum primer and top coat paint is done.


----------



## Cody87 (Apr 3, 2017)

Well its been a few months. Not much progress more in the next week or two. Got her back on the trailer. now just waiting for parts.


----------



## Cody87 (Apr 4, 2017)

Mounting battery's and switches.


----------



## gatorglenn (Apr 6, 2017)

Hey Cody, what thickness is your floor. And did you frame up more foe the plate. Or still original framework


----------



## Cody87 (Apr 6, 2017)

They are 1/8 aluminum diamond plate. Over original framing.


----------



## gatorglenn (Apr 6, 2017)

Cody87 said:


> They are 1/8 aluminum diamond plate. Over original framing.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Apr 6, 2017)

gatorglenn said:


> Cody87 said:
> 
> 
> > They are 1/8 aluminum diamond plate. Over original framing.
> ...


 thanks. I'm going to use the same diamond plate just wondering if it's waves much if you wish you would've went thicker or was it really thick enough or too much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody87 (Apr 6, 2017)

No it is very solid.


----------



## gatorglenn (Apr 6, 2017)

Cody87 said:


> No it is very solid.


thanks, really looks good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody87 (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks plus I did primer roll on bed liner then paint on top.


----------



## gatorglenn (Apr 6, 2017)

Great, primer is that the name of the liner you used 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody87 (Apr 6, 2017)

No I used a self etching primer. Then dupi color bed liner then duck boat paint. All rolled on.


----------



## gatorglenn (Apr 6, 2017)

Oh OK great now I understand. It does look great thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody87 (Apr 6, 2017)

Slow but steady. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Apr 6, 2017)

You're doing good. I haven't even really got started yet. I just have my boat tour down and starting the cleanup to start rebuilding a long way to go. You'll get there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 6, 2017)

Paint looks great - keep it up!


----------



## Cody87 (Apr 6, 2017)

Parts showing up every day. Got some wire loom on. Got a new bow roller and the new wheels and tires. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody87 (Apr 8, 2017)

Well I got some work to do. Got the new pumps. Still not sure the best way to mount the bilge pumps. I am thinking about siliconing them down. Any thoughts? Maybe 5200










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 9, 2017)

I used zip ties to keep my bilge pump in place. One of those real small bungie chords could word too! I just like being able to take the pump out to clean/replace.


----------



## Cody87 (Apr 9, 2017)

Got the pumps in. I used the 5200. 
Really happy with the Johnson pumps. Also got my air horn mounted. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 9, 2017)

Looks good man! I can't see any issues with using 5200. They say it's permanent but if you need to get it off, it'll come off! Loving this build. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody87 (Apr 16, 2017)

Got some wiring done. Trolling motor is back on.






Still lots of work ahead.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody87 (Apr 17, 2017)

Today's progress














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody87 (Apr 18, 2017)

Old girl got some sun today. Got her started and did some testing. Running great got my decals put on. Hope to splash her this weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Apr 18, 2017)

Looks really great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody87 (May 2, 2017)

Got some run time today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdrh99 (May 2, 2017)

Man, that thing is sick! I'd take that over the newer models any day!


----------



## jethro (May 2, 2017)

Yeah, I agree, that is great looking.


----------



## Cody87 (May 2, 2017)

Thanks guys I am very happy with her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirty dave (May 2, 2017)

That thing is sweet! The loom looks super clean. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody87 (May 4, 2017)

So many long hours in this boat. Just a few hours on the river made it all worth it. Still more to come. I still can not make my mind up about seats. My depth sounder stopped working. Thinking about a nice gps combo on the dash. Any suggestions?

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (May 4, 2017)

Turn out perfect!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody87 (May 21, 2017)

Now I just need 2 more for the bench.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearclaw (May 22, 2017)

Cody, that is one very nice boat. Thanks for posting up all the pictures. I'm working on a 89 pro deep v , doing like you on the floor, put 1/8" ( .125 ) aluminum. I added a couple built in boxes and made a little storage compartment up at the bow. I'll post up some pics soon as I learn how.


----------

